# Dis Ork Warboss Sick of losin' all his boyz to dem daemon boyz (Strategy Help Please)



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, heres how the story goes, in a galaxy far far away, or at least in the mid west. A game shop was being dominated. dominated by a daemons player, he was a decent guy, and a fair player, but the fact is in a four player match, it took everything the other 3 players had to even dent his army in the 500 point brawls. 

I sent my best trukkboyz and foot sloggers at him in one green wave, only to have them torn up by a single squad of blood thirsters. He scored 8 KP (to cut down confusion, not just from me, he wiped just about the entire table) in a single match. I'm an Ork player looking for some strategies to help me out against this daemonic menace, I don't want to pull any cheap moves. I just want an army list or two that stands a better chance against him.

The matches we play are 500 points, no named characters. 

Any strategic advice you guys can offer would be much appreciated.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

I must admit I have never played a Chaos Deamon army. However, if I am not mistaken, Bloodletters (like a few deamon units) don't have a ranged attack. So I would try the golden rule: *Shoot the choppy stuff*; _Chop the shooty stuff_. Try getting a mob of Lootaz, or use Boyz w/ Shootas. Don't barrel into CC with him until you have knocked the squad strength down by throwing bucket-loads of bullets in their general direction. 

You could even kite him around, backing up and firing for a round or two, unless they have some special rule that makes them Fleet of...hoof? (i.e., if they can assault in the same round that they run). It isn't Orky, but if the shoe fits...WAAAAGGH!

And I hope you do mean Bloodletters, not Bloodthirsters. Since Bloodthirster's are HQ choices, and shouldn't be coming in squads.... If that is the case, we may have found your problem. :shok:


----------



## Korrogoth (May 2, 2009)

Deamons are unbeatable in combat, and can easily rip units apart. Bag yourself a battlewagon or two, fill it with lootas or flamers, watch the fire works.
Armoured nobz would work too, but not as well, but they can protect your leader in combat.


----------



## krootman (Jun 19, 2008)

A mob of 30 boys should have no problem ripping apart a unit of bloodletters in combat. Especally if you get the charge which should be easy to do vs daemons. That said in 500 pts you can take 2 20 man boys squads with a combat heavy hq. It should get the job done. Small boys units don't work well vs daemons IMO.

Shooting them also works, making your boys shoota boys should help drop a few bloodletters before u charge.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone, and yes I did mean Bloodletters, not Bloodthirster, I have trouble keeping the daemon units straight in my head. 

Heres my solution for the current time. I have a trukk I use regular, rather then doing a squad of 10 + Nob in the trukk (which got eaten by daemons) 
I'm going to load it with my 10 Lootas I recently picked up. I might run my HQ as a big mek with force field because my warboss keeps getting torn up and for the price I could use the points elsewhere. Then I have a mobile daemon mulching platform until someone gets snarky and sends it up in a flaming ball of death.


Thanks again everyone, I feel much better about inability to beat them heh.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I think the most essential part of facing daemons is making sure you get the charge. Daemons pack a great punch but with a 5+ invul on all troops (except horrors) they haven't got the worlds greatest save even though they always get it. Piling loads of attacks or even shots on them is a great idea.

Although you could do the opposite. Hide in cover. This way its the orks that get the initiative for attacks although only S3 the quantity of attacks will still be large.

For your HQ i would keep the warboss. Does he have a powerklaw? I hope so. A big meks with his KFF is generally good versus gun lines and shooty armies , daemons can do neither. A warboss will also help you kill greater daemons and soul grinders.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The big mek with a KFF won't do anything but die when it comes to deamons so keep the warboss. A unit you might be over looking would be some burna boyz. They are armed with a flamer and a power weapon even though you can only use one at a time in a turn. Since the whole deamon army deep strikes you don't need the truck really. 
Do put as much stuff in cover as you can this is something that will help your boyz stay alive longer.


----------



## Queer_Farseer (Jul 14, 2008)

pretty much mass out for shootas, sluggas and maybe some lootas to deal with the pesky greater daemons and especially the blood crushers. A beefy power klaw warboss should last a round or 2 against a greater daemon and may win. You may have to some some more about this daemon player like what lesser daemens he brings (does he only bring bloodletters as troops) and what greater daemon he brings (if any seeing as its 500pts) and what herald it is. To summarise everyones feeling just pile on as many attacks as possible


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Trukk boyz just don't pack enough of a punch, especially against CC dedicated units. Aim for squads of boyz 20 or more (I usually stick to 30) with a nob, pk, bp. Shoota boyz might be a good choice but slugga boyz will get the job done. Grab some lootaz and stick them in cover - If you put them in a trukk and the trukk moves, you can't shoot them as they are heavy. A CC warboss is still a good idea, he's soaking up attacks that could be aimed at your boyz - try making him cheap, give him a PK in case he does get to go, and watch the deamons fall.

Nobz on bikes are a good choice as well - good guns, good speed, and good statline.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm just overwhelmed, Thanks everyone for the strategy tips. I'll definitely be taking some of them with me next time I fight the daemons. Also, I don't know WHAT possessed me to think a Big Mek was a good idea.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Big Meks can be good. It just depends on what kind of foe you are up against. Against demons, you would want a tough-as-nails Warboss. Against a different opponent, a Big Mek can be great (KFF saves lives. Get your today!).


----------

